# DISTVERSION and PORTVERSION in Makefiles



## mgp (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi,
I was wondering if DISTVERSION and PORTVERSION are the only ways to specify the version of the port? Is there another way to specify the version of the port in its Makefile?

thank you.


----------



## crsd (Jan 10, 2010)

If you could explain what you are trying to achieve and why do you need other means of specifying port version, it would be easier to answer.


----------

